

Security with Angular JS - davemo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ifoT-Id54

======
davemo
A brief look at some common-sense ways that you can secure a web application
written with Angular JS and Laravel 4. By watching this screencast you can
expect to learn about:

* angular.constant

* ng-init

* ng-sanitize

* Laravel 4 CSRF support, route filters, and built in protection

Resources Bundle: <http://bitly.com/bundles/dmosher/6>

Source Code: [https://github.com/davemo/end-to-end-with-
angularjs/compare/...](https://github.com/davemo/end-to-end-with-
angularjs/compare/370eddc83f...f2e04b5c9a)

